# Back tension release



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

I am sorry, I realize this has been covered a thousand times before but can someone coach me through a text book back tension release using a thumb trigger pro diamond tru ball t handle release? Thank You...Target Panic pro..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best explanation for this is Larry Wise's book & video.

The only difference between a hinge and a thumb trigger is that you rotate the trigger into your thumb. You just rotate the hinge.

Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

also, here is a good clip on using a thumb trigger from one of the best ever:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRoJdmT8yZ4&feature=related


----------

